# Hd-dvr - R16-500???



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

When I login to my D* acct under My Setup, this is how my receiver is listed: "HD-DVR - R16-500". I thought it was strange that under the Showcases it gave a welcome video for the HD-DVR, instead of my standard DVR receiver. Can anyone explain this one?

J


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Well... The R16 is supposed to be the R15, but SWM capable.

Unlike the R22, which some might consider a "HD DVR", or atleast it has the possibility to be, as it currently is an MPEG4 DVR


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

It used to be listed as just a regular DVR, then all of a sudden the HD-DVR Welcome Video popped up in my Showcases and it changed names in my setup. As long as I'm not being charged for HD, it's fine by me.

J


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Moving this to the Plus DVR forum.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Heh, the online services stuff is clearly just descriptive text and not really indicative of anything. So long as your box serial number and access card number match what's physically part of your system, you're good.

My R22-200 is listed as "HD DVR HR-21-200", for instance.


----------

